# Was reorganizing the Vinos and my sticks couldn't resist the phot op



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Was reorganizing as things where a little full and couldn't seem to get at stuff.

This is the majority of my collection. I enjoy everything about this hobby. Now if only this lung thing would clear up so I could smoke em again.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

SilverFox said:


> Was reorganizing as things where a little full and couldn't seem to get at stuff.
> 
> This is the majority of my collection. I enjoy everything about this hobby. Now if only this lung thing would clear up so I could smoke em again.


one dowa...


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

Get well soon !!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

oh sweet jebus I just stepped on my tongue.....and no wonder you always say your smokes have a dark leather taste


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Shawn, I've been looking to be adopted. I dont eat much, and I'll mow your lawn...:tu Great collection there. Get well soon buddy


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm moving to Alberta and becoming a Flames fan.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

That is very nice of you to store my cigar collection Shawn....now give it back!!!!  great collection sir.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Holy crap :dr

Get better soon man or I will have to take some of those cigars to make sure they are still smoking fine :r


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh my!:dr

Fantastic collection. Its always fun to take the babies out of their home and show em off every once in a while.:tu


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

What's your street address again? Nice collection. I hope you recover real soon. Those stogies need some smokin.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Shawn thanks for sharing the Pictures with us, nice collection, glad your feeling well enough to at least organize them, keep getting better :tu


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

My my sweet baby Jesus...whoo boy, somebodeh get me a fan up in this; I think I'ma have a haht attack...


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm sorry to be the one to ask this .... heh ... but exactly how bad do you feel and do you need names to add to your will :ss Damn nice collection you got there!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I'm moving to Alberta and becoming a Flames fan.


 Uhhhhh why in world would u want to be a flames fan. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

I like 

One day I'll be there.. nice collection :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Very nice stash Fox! 
Now quit taking pics and get busy getting better ok?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Damn


----------



## 413X (Jul 13, 2008)

:dr <----'nuff said


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! If that's what your couch looks like I can't wait to see your humi!:ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

i just booked a flight to Calgary


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Now that is what I call a collection


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

:tu Looks like you go straight for the gold.:ss


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Talk about "Quality Smokes"!!! Very nice collection, Shawn! Get well soon, Brother!:tu

Greg


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Seriously, you need a bigger couch.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> Seriously, you need a bigger couch.


so we've done the fishing rod, couch is next? :r


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Seriously, you need a bigger couch.


I'd be glad to lend you some space in my humi Shawn... 'cause that's just how I roll.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

zemekone said:


> one dowa...


little high, don't you think?


----------



## BroncoHorvath (Aug 7, 2008)

Great collection and selection:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Good lookin' pile, brother.
Hope you're feeling better soon!!! :tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

A great collection for a great man.

Get better bud, all the best!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Good looking selection you have there Shawn!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

i am typing this with my tongue.....wow.....

That's just Shawn being Shawn

Get better bro....:tu


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Glad to see you up and around Shaun. Nice pic!


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

*Sheds a tear* That is beauitful man


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

While I can't see the pic while on CS here at work, I can only imagine. 

And Shawn, because of your help on my 'Vino or not to Vino poll', I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger. I'm gonna head to Target this afternoon and just check it out, you know.

Thanks again & get better or else I'm going to have to take a trip to Canada myself and visit the relatives in Toronto, and well, Uncle Shawn over in Alberta. :ss


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Amazing pic! Better leave all those cigars with me while you get over your lung infection. Dont want to pass those germs on to those cigars.


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Forget the Flames fan, Shawn if you need your personal dentist I will move in and work for smokes! I not jealous because my collection is better, well maybe not better but it is smaller......................:chk


Get better soon my brother your in my prayers,

Molar


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great collection – you have some of my favorites! Let us know when you get better so we can visit. :ss


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Dude, that's sexy as hell!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

zemekone said:


> one dowa... :d


$160 & stfu

( you do need a bigger couch)


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

Click Now! --> *:tu:u SUPPORT THE TROOPS AND WIN FOX'S STOGIES! :u:tu* <--Click Now!


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Aw, Shawn, I thought you kicked that stuff a month ago! DAG!

GET WELL SOON wishes from here, brother!


 
(and stop snorting those hairballs!) 








:r


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm - E!!! :dr


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

For someone like me that's just jawdrpping.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

That looks like a comfy couch. :ss


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

cool picture!
but where's the wine?


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Shawn sorry to hear your not feeling well. Hope you feel better soon. If you need a place for storage I'm here for you bud. :r :r


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice little collection you have there :tu.........

Thanks for sharing. I should throw some pics of my collection up too.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

When's the shop open?
Some beautiful sticks there Shawn.
:tu


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Awesome pics dude. We now know where you get your chit!

OX


----------



## Homebrewer (May 31, 2008)

http://www.mysmiley.net/free-jumping-smileys.php


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I hate you Shawn... :r:r:r

In all seriousness... VR's, BGM, Cohibas, ERDM's... you have one hell of a stockpile there, man.


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> Was reorganizing as things where a little full and couldn't seem to get at stuff.
> 
> This is the majority of my collection. I enjoy everything about this hobby. Now if only this lung thing would clear up so I could smoke em again.


Wish I was that couch. :dr:dr


----------



## spincycle (Sep 18, 2008)

Good god! I've been to stores that have a smaller selection than yours!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Please help; what are the two boxes on the top right of the couch?


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

floydpink said:


> Please help; what are the two boxes on the top right of the couch?


That's what I was gonna say about the box on the bottom right (laying on the couch arm). 

J/K that's an awesome collection you've got there! :tu :tu


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

TheTraveler said:


> That's what I was gonna say about the box on the bottom right (laying on the couch arm).
> 
> J/K that's an awesome collection you've got there! :tu :tu


I'm nearly positive those are Sancho Panza double coronas on the bottom right. I am thinking the ones on the top right are ERDM's, but never bought a box and can't see worth a damn with my macular degeneration getting worse.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

floydpink said:


> I'm nearly positive those are Sancho Panza double coronas on the bottom right. I am thinking the ones on the top right are ERDM's, but never bought a box and can't see worth a damn with my macular degeneration getting worse.


I meant the photo thumbnail in my last post (sorry, just now figured out how to put a photo INSIDE my post). 

I meant the box to the lower right in this photo.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

I think I need to change my pants! WOW! I REALLY hope that you get to travel and make it down to St. Paul now!


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

What kind of alarm system do you have with a stash like that?


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

I think I love you.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

floydpink said:


> I'm nearly positive those are Sancho Panza double coronas on the bottom right. I am thinking the ones on the top right are ERDM's, but never bought a box and can't see worth a damn with my macular degeneration getting worse.


Right on both counts.

The ERDM's are Choix Supremes and Lunch Clubs


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

cigarlvr said:


> What kind of alarm system do you have with a stash like that?


All entries are motion and sound, basement is breakaway alarm bars. System is two way voice with cellular back up in event of phoneline cut with immediate response gaurds system also has 150db Klaxon built into the houses fresh air returns.

Aren't you glad you asked


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!! Hope you get to feelin' better.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey Fox, hope your feeling better.....


----------

